# Moab



## WManning (Oct 23, 2022)

Trying to book a reservation at Moab but can't. Any one else having problems?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

I don't think it's just you.  I checked WorldMark's calendar for the next year several times.  Any date I tried to book resulted in the image below.  When I tried booking any other resort, it showed availability, and works normally. So I wonder if they're evaluating how Moab will fit into the WorldMark system, now that Wyndham's new website is live.  Brings to mind the whole "Affiliated Resort" thing they put on Moab.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

Duplicate post, I think.


----------



## WManning (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I don't think it's just you.  I checked WorldMark's calendar for the next year several times.  Any date I tried to book resulted in the image below.  When I tried booking any other resort, it showed availability, and works normally. So I wonder if they're evaluating how Moab will fit into the WorldMark system, now that Wyndham's new website is live.  Brings to mind the whole "Affiliated Resort" thing they put on Moab.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 67170


Yea it's only a Moab problem. I tried booking 13 months out a few months back but couldn't. Called in and a OC told me since it was a associate location it could only be booked 9 months out. I could see all inventory before 9 months and book a couple of months ago.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

WManning said:


> Yea it's only a Moab problem. I tried booking 13 months out a few months back but couldn't. Called in and a OC told me since it was a associate location it could only be booked 9 months out. I could see all inventory before 9 months and book a couple of months ago.



Ok.  So is that the big difference with Affiliated Resorts?  The booking window is shorter?  When I stayed at Moab last May I had booked a few days just a few weeks ahead.

But even so, this same error above happens with any dates now.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 23, 2022)

WManning said:


> Trying to book a reservation at Moab but can't. Any one else having problems?


Yes.

It is a glitch introduced with the last website update.  No one can book Moab online, you have to call the reservations line.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is a glitch introduced with the last website update.  No one can book Moab online, you have to call the reservations line.



Ahh, yes.  Another undocumented website feature.  

Dave


----------



## WManning (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Ahh, yes.  Another undocumented website feature.
> 
> Dave


To enhance the user experience.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

WManning said:


> To enhance the user experience.



FWIW, if you can book WM Moab, it's a great location, well worth the trouble.  The resort itself is nice and new and kind of squeaky clean, and the location is perfect.  Right on the north end of town on the highway, just a few minutes to the entrance of Arches and Canyonlands National Parks. Turning the other way, it's moments from Moab's business district, without the crowds and parking issues there.  Just excellent, all the way around. 

I wrote an extensive review of the place, and posted a zillion pictures. The Tug site has distorted those images. This thread has my original images and my comments: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/worldmark-moab-what-a-great-visit.339844/

Dave


----------



## WManning (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> FWIW, if you can book WM Moab, it's a great location, well worth the trouble.  The resort itself is nice and new and kind of squeaky clean, and the location is perfect.  Right on the north end of town on the highway, just a few minutes to the entrance of Arches and Canyonlands National Parks. Turning the other way, it's moments from Moab's business district, without the crowds and parking issues there.  Just excellent, all the way around.
> 
> I wrote an extensive review of the place, and posted a zillion pictures. The Tug site has distorted those images. This thread has my original images and my comments: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/worldmark-moab-what-a-great-visit.339844/
> 
> Dave


Why do you say well worth the trouble?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

WManning said:


> Why do you say well worth the trouble?



Referring to current difficulties in booking. Apparently it can't be booked online, and a phone call is needed.  Wait times when calling in can be long. So there is an element of trouble required to book the resort. (Although I haven't checked today - things could be straightened out by now.)

Dave


----------



## WManning (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Referring to current difficulties in booking. Apparently it can't be booked online, and a phone call is needed.  Wait times when calling in can be long. So there is an element of trouble required to book the resort. (Although I haven't checked today - things could be straightened out by now.)
> 
> Dave


What is best or closest major airport to fly into? How easy to get to resort on highway through mountains?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

WManning said:


> What is best or closest major airport to fly into? How easy to get to resort on highway through mountains?



Google reports the closest major airport to Moab is Salt Lake City, but it's still a four hour drive from there.  Las Vegas airport is just under seven hours away.  Denver is just under six hours away.  The resort is located right on Highway 191 at the north end of Moab.  This highway runs through flat country with red rock cliffs around it. A very easy location to get to, but requires time spent driving. I wouldn't consider it "mountainous" country at all.

If it were me, I'd plan a driving trip from Las Vegas to Moab, combining the visit with a trip to see the other National Parks in Utah.  There are five of them, including Zion National Park, Bryce Canyon NP, Arches NP, Canyonlands NP, and Capitol Reef NP.  A driving trip from Las Vegas could include visits to all five of these National Parks.

South of Moab, there is even more to see.  It's an easy trip across the state line to Cortez, Colorado, to see Mesa Verde NP.  Further south is Monument Valley, the Four Corners, Lake Powell, Antelope Canyon, Canyon De Chelly, Grand Canyon NP, and so many other areas.

Southern Utah and the areas around it are filled with natural wonders that are awesome to visit.  You could spend a lot of time seeing amazing things in Utah.  A driving trip starting and ending in Las Vegas could include a lot of incredible scenery that you won't find anywhere else on Earth.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

WManning said:


> What is best or closest major airport to fly into? How easy to get to resort on highway through mountains?


Closest airport is Moab (CYN) served by Skywest.  Not sure how easy it is to rent a car there, which is needed.

"Best, closest" airport is Grand Junction, CO (GJT).  More services than Moab airport.  Easy and very scenic 2-hour drive with no mountain passes to cross.  Be sure to take Utah highway 128 (exit 204 from I-70) to Moab along the Colorado River as an introduction to the area.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Closest airport is Moab (CYN) served by Skywest.  Not sure how easy it is to rent a car there, which is needed.
> 
> "Best, closest" airport is Grand Junction, CO (GJT).  More services than Moab airport.  Easy and very scenic 2-hour drive with no mountain passes to cross.  Be sure to take Utah highway 128 (exit 204 from I-70) to Moab along the Colorado River as an introduction to the area.



I wouldn't really consider Grand Junction to be _*major*_ airport, even if it's closest, especially if flying in from across the country.  I completely agree about Hwy 128.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I wouldn't really consider Grand Junction to be _*major*_ airport, even if it's closest, especially if flying in from across the country.  I completely agree about Hwy 128.
> 
> Dave


About the only things that a _major_ airport has that the Grand Junction airport does not are crowds and bad traffic.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

$570 Baltimore to Grand Juction, CO (roundtrip!).  Not bad.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

CO skier said:


> About the only things that a _major_ airport has that the Grand Junction airport does not are crowds and bad traffic.



True.  But if someone was planning a family trip from elsewhere, having to schedule and negotiate switching airlines, luggage and whatever, while juggling tired kids and an angry spouse, maybe crowds and traffic wouldn't be much of a problem. 

I don't know if I'd fly in (to whichever airport) and just do a trip to Moab.  I'd have to combine it with something else on the way to make the distances work for me.  We did a two-week, one-way driving trip from Denver to Phoenix several years ago, with stops at Glenwood Canyon, Vernal (Dinosaur National Monument,) Moab, Arches NP, Canyonlands NP, Mesa Verde NP, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon NP, Sedona, Tucson, and Phoenix.  Lots of driving, none of it too long on a given day, but plenty of scenery along the way.  It was a great trip.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

CO skier said:


> $570 Baltimore to Grand Juction, CO.  Not bad.
> 
> View attachment 67204



$570 per person - in November. How is it in June, when school is out?  Compared with one of those major airports? What are rental car prices compared with a larger airport?  I'm guessing also higher, if even available.  

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> $570 per person - in November. How is it in June, when school is out?


$616 (roundtrip!) per person when school is out.  I would have guessed more than $1,000.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> What are rental car prices compared with a larger airport?  I'm guessing also higher, if even available.


Add on a 7-day car rental with unlimited mileage through Costco for $343.  Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> But if someone was planning a family trip from elsewhere, having to schedule and negotiate switching airlines, luggage and whatever, while juggling tired kids and an angry spouse, maybe crowds and traffic wouldn't be much of a problem.


In a case like this, a week trip to the nearest hotel with a large outdoor pool would be a much better choice than flying to anywhere.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

CO skier said:


> In a case like this, a week trip to the nearest hotel with a large outdoor pool would be a much better choice than flying to anywhere.



I think you're right. I admire parents who travel with their kids. Mine never did, because we all knew how it would end.  

Dave


----------



## WManning (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think you're right. I admire parents who travel with their kids. Mine never did, because we all knew how it would end.
> 
> Dave


@CO skier  and @DaveNV Wow thanks for all the great info!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

WManning said:


> @CO skier  and @DaveNV Wow thanks for all the great info!



It's easy for those of us who live out here to say we'd do this or that thing.  Harder to make a commitment if you live across the country.  Moab is in a beautiful area with lots to see and do.  It's totally worth visiting, in whatever way you decide you want to do that.  Holler if you need specific info on anything.

Dave


----------



## WManning (Nov 13, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's easy for those of us who live out here to say we'd do this or that thing.  Harder to make a commitment if you live across the country.  Moab is in a beautiful area with lots to see and do.  It's totally worth visiting, in whatever way you decide you want to do that.  Holler if you need specific info on anything.
> 
> Dave


@CO skier and @DaveNV  In regard to temperature not being to hot what time of year is the best to visit?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 13, 2022)

WManning said:


> @CO skier and @DaveNV  In regard to temperature not being to hot what time of year is the best to visit?



Spring and Fall are generally the most moderate temperatures in the Moab area.  Here's a chart of Moab average temperatures I just googled:





Dave


----------

